# dfwAPC Annual Dues for 2014



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Just a reminder to everyone, we will be collecting dues at the meeting this weekend. If you have not already paid the 2014 annual dues you can do so with cash at the meeting, or prior using the PayPal links from the website.

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/paypal.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

$20.00 cash right? Hopefully be well tested from vacation .


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Cash at the meeting for an individual in the DFW area, it is $20. Couples are $25. In Texas, but out of the area is $10; and out of state is $5.


----------

